# Race in Hanover, VA?



## jay956 (Apr 7, 2014)

A few signs that vaguely say "Bike Race 5/18" have popped up around my neighborhood. I can't find anything about it. Anyone happen to know something?


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I believe that is the annual Horse Farm Tour.


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

The annual horse farm tour I believe is in Hanover PA. put on by the Hanover cyclists.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I do believe you are correct. Just saw Hanover and started typing. Whoops, my bad.


----------



## jay956 (Apr 7, 2014)

Well that's quite the coincidence being the same date and county. Maybe the sign people got the state wrong lol.


----------



## jay956 (Apr 7, 2014)

double post


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Signs are up for this year's Richmond Road Race, which is a real race, not a tour or ride. Over 200 entries as of now. Must have a license to race.
https://www.bikereg.com/richmond-road-race-presented-by-poole--poole-architecture


----------



## jay956 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for that WIM, I did not know about the race. Have our Sunday ride planned for 12:00 but I surely would like to go check out the race too.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

davcruz said:


> Thanks for that WIM, I did not know about the race. Have our Sunday ride planned for 12:00 but I surely would like to go check out the race too.


Hope you had a chance to see some of it. Its good to see and hear a fast-moving race pack come by you and see the strength and the skill of the riders. If you've never raced: rarely will you ever feel more alive than when you're in one of those tight packs of skillful riders snaking down a country road on a fine spring day.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Did not get there, several of us ended up splitting off to add a few miles to our ride. Then I had honey-do list...bummer.


----------

